# Appaloosa



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

Appaloosas are one of those horses for me that are either extremely pretty or very ugly. Really no in between. The ones I've like I really liked .


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Welllll my boy has like 1/4 appy. Ish. 









He DOES have a spot!










But for reals. Appys are really just like all the others I've worked with. Just different colored lol


----------



## MiniMom24 (Mar 13, 2013)

My Appy Girl!


----------



## Gggfas (Jun 24, 2013)

*ye*

all my other pics of just her are on my phone


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

i have had two appys , red roan with blankets . swore i would never own an appy again ,and now have 3 appy cross with draft .Moose has the sclera, mottling, and white dots bird spots he is percheron x appy x 1/4. Su Su Suzi has the mottling and sclera she Belgian x AppyXmorgan. Mimi her sire was a draft x appy dad blue roan with a blanket, Mom was a tiny 1/4 mare with blaze and 3 socks.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

You know what, some of the best athletes and most loyals animals I've ever met, were appys. It doesnt matter whether someone loves or hates them, not everyone likes the same breeds. Its all about what works best for you.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Here is my Appaloosa, Elwood, 19 years old, unregistered, he's been with me 8 years now. I have learned since coming to this forum that he is a double pattern; varnish roan and blanket with spots, and he definitely is not gray as that is a genetic impossibility. This was last October upon arriving at a new barn just 1/2 mile from where I live.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh my, I just noticed his tail didn't make it into any of these pictures, he does have one though, it even comes to just below his hocks.


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

Anndankev, your appy looks almost identical to my friend's. 

Scout is Appy x Arab 16 years old. 

Heres the lovely Scout-he's most definitely my heart horse. He had surgery to remove a very large bone fragment in his shoulder that caused him to come up dead lame one day. Surgeon said he had most likely had it for years, there was a lot of scar tissue surrounding. I purchased another horse after he had his surgery, and of course I love this horse, but theres something about Scout that just brings tears to my eyes. He's my best friend, my horsey love. We spent a lot of money on the surgery, even if he will never be a sound riding horse anymore, he'll be a pain-free companion. I've come to realize EVERY time we rode, he was in pain. He never once tried to unseat me, somehow he worked through it. Maybe I'm overanalyzing, but that tells me he does care. Love my lil appy butt <3

The day I brought him home, just got off the trailer.










Our first ride together once I bought him.










One of our last rides together before we found out he needed surgery










Saying hello to a youngin'









First day at the new lovely barn we're at now, having fun










Scout and Apache, appy buddys.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

I like Scout's expression on your first ride pic. Looks like a nice grassy, shady turnout for him now with Elwood's look alike.


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

That was their quarantine paddock when they first arrived, before he got his surgery him and Apache had a lovely almost 10 acre field to themselves! Now poor Scoutypants is on stall rest.


----------



## rememberourtroops (Apr 13, 2013)

I don't own an Appy, I used to lease a gelding. Only fault I see in an Appy are there manes. Sparse and some don 't look nice long. My only complaint about this breed.


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

Appy crosses are the best of both worlds!

His tail is actually longer than my TBs
Scout's lovely tail after I braided it(pretty pathetic braid but I was waiting for the vet and very bored)


----------



## BarrelBender (Aug 8, 2013)

My 13 year old gelding, Casper. I love Appys and would own another in a heartbeat. They give you something new each day and will work their hearts out if handled properly.

(Pics to come)


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

BarrelBender said:


> My 13 year old gelding, Casper. I love Appys and would own another in a heartbeat. They give you something new each day and will work their hearts out if handled properly.
> 
> (Pics to come)


Nice try...Casper is MY Appy. That's him on the left with my son aboard...


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Oh I love these threads. Spots 


This is Sammy (Shockability born 2010 )


















And Stryder ( Rolling River Blue born 2012)




















I'm not sure how I ended up with 2 mostly white horses. I do not appreciate the extra groom time.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Or, if you prefer them in bunches...

From left to right - Cody, Cheyenne, Star, and Rambo, with a couple of butts in the background - Peanut on the left and Chili on the right...


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Or, if you prefer Appy butts...


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

ooh Ooh I has an Appy! ~jumps around enthusiastically~ 

He's smart, athletic, a clown, a lazy bum, a sweetheart, a Houdini, and a beast in the arena! He smiles and yawns on command. We're working on a few other tricks because he gets bored easily and needs something to do or he'll find something and it usually equals trouble. =P


Pic overload alert! Because I love him so!









































Slightly spotty bum









Beast in the arena

















Lazy bum


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Love that picture of both your tongues sticking out.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Baby pics!

He did have a lot of white on his bum but it all when bye-bye at like 2 months








And his mama


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Drifting said:


> Love that picture of both your tongues sticking out.


 
Thanks =) That's him yawning on command. You can see my hand under his jaw area. I figured out that, for some reason, if you massaged his chin he'd yawn. So I've been working on getting a cue on it. It's going pretty good =P I'll have to get a video of it up soon.


----------



## ThatAppy (Jan 5, 2013)

PhantomBoy18- Kudos to you for wearing a helmet barrel racing! It sets a great example! :clap::clap:
Here's my Appy/Quarter cross, he's an angel! I use him for English mainly, but he can do western too! He's 10!


----------



## ThatAppy (Jan 5, 2013)

LOL oops, I meant PhantomColt18, not boy! hahaha sorry!


----------



## BarrelBender (Aug 8, 2013)

BarrelBender said:


> My 13 year old gelding, Casper. I love Appys and would own another in a heartbeat. They give you something new each day and will work their hearts out if handled properly.
> 
> (Pics to come)


My casper 





























(Ignore the burn and chipped hoof. This is an old pic and both were taken care of)









Bliss


----------



## prafael (Feb 14, 2013)

This is líqui liqui, my 10 years old gelding. We had him for only 3 months. He has an attitude, he is a little spookie, but its a natural athlete. His last owner was an idiot that abused and mistreat him. We are working in confidence, leadership and good manners. We are training him in English. I, sure that with patience and perseverance he ll become a wonderful horse.


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

Ohhh one of these threads where I actually have the horse in question! This is my Appy filly Yukon. She's a sweetheart and absolutely rock-solid calm, sometimes to the point of me thinking she must not have any emotions. Here are some pics of me trying to find things that would unsettle her so we could work on some desensitizing (and failing, even though she'd never seen these things before...) and just one of her outside the barn.

This is her wearing a plastic bag as a nice hat on her ears. She'd never seen a bag before up close so I was SURE this would be the thing... NOPE.









This is her with a stepstool on her back. 









And of course a regular old saddle. It's monsterous, since it belongs to my half draft, but I figured I'd see how she reacted to it anyways.









Some bright traffic cones? No problem.









And of course a normal pic of her without me stacking things up on her


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

so cute! I have the same head stall and breast collar I love them!


Phantomcolt18 said:


> ooh Ooh I has an Appy! ~jumps around enthusiastically~
> 
> He's smart, athletic, a clown, a lazy bum, a sweetheart, a Houdini, and a beast in the arena! He smiles and yawns on command. We're working on a few other tricks because he gets bored easily and needs something to do or he'll find something and it usually equals trouble. =P
> 
> ...


----------



## SleipnirCB (Jun 5, 2012)

I love this thread, it's great to see so many gorgeous Appaloosas! Here is my heart horse, Star.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

my lovely 3 year old, Pickles


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm jealous. *Hurrumphs, and walks off to go paint spots on Rick...*

Lovely horses all!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## prafael (Feb 14, 2013)

This is liqui liqui in his first day of work as a school horse.


----------



## caljane (Feb 7, 2009)

just a baby - dun blanket with spots:


----------



## cless12 (Aug 1, 2013)

This is my boy Tonka!!
Such a sweetie


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

You people have some FINE looking horses!
I like "em. Best horse we ever had was an Appy.


----------



## mrstorres2566 (Apr 25, 2013)

SleipnirCB said:


> I love this thread, it's great to see so many gorgeous Appaloosas! Here is my heart horse, Star.


Reminds me of my Gaylen!


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

This is my girl "Willow"


----------



## 1LittleAppy (Apr 15, 2014)

First day we met. Fall and she was darker.








First day she was mine.

















Spring time. Shedding out her winter coat. Mid Shed.








Almost finished shedding.








Gazing out the arena wondering what the ponies are doing.








Summer time. Fresh and clean and waiting to roll in something dirty.








Gray


----------



## 1LittleAppy (Apr 15, 2014)

BTW I just wanted to mention, my little appy shown in the pictures above is super cool and super sweet. She will go and do anything that i have asked of her, of course i don't ask her to do anything unreasonable, like jump a 5 foot wall. Not hot, not boring, not lazy, not aggressive, and not a dummy. 

She may be a hippy, because when she is with her herd everyone is mellow.

She hates to be clean and the only length of time she is clean is in the winter when the snow is covering the dirt.


----------



## Tee Cees mum (Jan 30, 2013)

This is Mavi, he has only 1 tiny little spot on his offside foreleg. He is amazing with kids. I got this boy over 8 years ago and he had been badly abused but you won't know it now except he will hide his head by turning into his side if he gets worried.


----------

